# Sukhoi vid clip



## Royzee617 (May 19, 2005)

Here's a clip or two to show that Sukhoi can make piston-powered machines which can be airshow favourites!
I not only like what they do I like the sound they make. A nice ferocious growl plus the smoke - wonderful! And they say they are 'cheap' to run.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (May 19, 2005)

Nice clip, but are you sure that's not a Yak 18?


----------



## Royzee617 (May 19, 2005)

Oops! You are likely correct. I must be getting rusty.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (May 19, 2005)

Royzee617 said:


> Oops! You are likely correct. I must be getting rusty.



hey, no problem, it might even be a CJ6, as you said, very economical to operate.


----------

